# Tattle Tale Flags



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Erie Rebel and KaGee showed me how to utlize the cheater flags. Going to pick some up today at Janns. Is there any additional tweeking that i need to do to them when installing?


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what Erie Rebel and KaGee showed you, but I started replacing the spring with a rubber band. I attach the rubber band to the pull arm and go around the front to the flag. It makes it real easy to change the tension by putting more or less of the rubber band on either side of the front of the :T board.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Fisherman1800 said:


> I'm not sure what Erie Rebel and KaGee showed you, but I started replacing the spring with a rubber band. I attach the rubber band to the pull arm and go around the front to the flag. It makes it real easy to change the tension by putting more or less of the rubber band on either side of the front of the :T board.


Do you have a picture of this by any chance? I have all the tattle flags, but don't really know how to use them.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I will take some pics and upload them later today.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Norm, I'll show you on Friday the rubber band system. That's all I run.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Fisherman1800 said:


> I will take some pics and upload them later today.


Thanks, very much appreciated. Any other tips you have running boards I will also take. I have them, try to run them, but never really am able to tell if I have a fish on them, unless it is a huge one (sheephead) lol


----------



## stormsearch (Apr 8, 2006)

Don't buy the tattle flag system. The current flags are very easy to convert to a tattle flag for less than $2 (cheaper if multiple boards). All you need is a washer between the flag and board so it can move (I used nylon washer from hardware). Remove the rear pinch pad. Attach a wire at one end to the flag . The other end of the wire goes through the rear eyelet which held the rear pinch pad. Put a small bead on the wire that will be positioned between the eyelet and location to hold pinch pad. Make a small loop in rear of wire to attach rear pad. Either use a spring or rubber bands between the flag and the front of the board. That is it. I used welding wire that is thicker and holds up much better than what you get in the kit.

If I remember right, the flag has a small knob that will need to be filed off for better clearance to the board. It is there to help keep the flag in place.

Put your name/phone number and some reflective tape on the flag and are all set.

I never understood how they can charge so much for those upgrades. I upgraded all of the pads to another style and could have nearly $50 invested in each board.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I would agree with Stromsearch, the taddle tail flag would be real easy to reproduce. 
   
With the rubber bands if you have more of the rubber band in front you will get more tension, less rubber band in front less tension


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

fishermen and stormsearch
We was just talking about this today at BadBoys Bait shop. Could you take one more pic of the end where the wire goes threw the pinch pad at the rear?


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I reread what stormsearch was saying. Is the rear pinch pad now on the end of the wire after you make the lope before the bead? Like he said. You could have $50.00 in each board by the time you upgrade the front pinch pad and add a tattle flag.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

More pics
You can go past $50.00 in a hurry for each board


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

That is great info guys! Thanks for your input.

I heard that tearing apart a whisk will provide good wire as well.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't know why some are complaining about the cost... What's a big-board set-up go for these days?


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Bought them anyway.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I have one on 1 board and I really can't tell if I have a fish on or not. I do better with loosening the drag. But I still use my home made redwood boards from 1984 most of the time. Guess they are more in my comfort zone.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

We'll have to convert you Terry! LOL!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Iskater......there is something about using homemade stuff....successfully....that just makes it more fun.

Great thread and good pics. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

KaGee said:


> I don't know why some are complaining about the cost... What's a big-board set-up go for these days?


Because when someone isn't working. Every penny saved counts. If I can save $42.00+ for 2 tattle flag kits that would pay a house bill. 
Also I can't run the big boards. I have no place to mount a mast. 

Fisherman and stormsearch, Thanks!! This is great info. I see where I was getting confused. My end clip eyelet is in the front/face of the board. I see yours is in the back side. I'm going to have to try this. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

HVAC/SamC does the same type of rubber band setup with his boards and they trip nicely - shared his setup at a walleye seminar this past winter and we modified a few boards as well.

Let's you low when you;re dragging a junk fish f you have it set right.

I agree -- after replacing the clips on our boards to OR18s - it was nice to have a simple/cheap upgrade!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I used this site as a guide to make my own tattle flags. They work great, and I have about $7 out of pocket for six boards.

http://perchjerker0.tripod.com/home made tattle flags.htm


----------



## Hawkeye Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the pics on making a cheap tattle flag. I agree with the posters who say the tattle flag kits sold by the manufacturer are too expensive. I own eight Off Shore boards too. First you have to replace the black clips with the red ones, and those I think were $8 or so for two clips. Then the tattle flag package is over $20. Bruce Deshano should just offer a board rigged the way many of us use them on Erie at a fair price without all the add-ons. I would guess there are more in-line boards in use on Erie that most any other lake.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Nice site Steve - I bought one kit just to see what was in it and copied it for my other 3 boards.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm changing to the rubber bands, great idea! 

Speaking of the cost of the boards, we had a mishap the other night, my buddy took the board off, thought he was standing on the right side of the boat and would be dropping the board into the boat, except he was on the left, and dropped it into the water, we watched it quickly start to float away in the dark, luckily I was at the ready with the net for the fish, and thanks to my cat like reflexes was able to net the board, and then the fish.  They ding you just as bad on cost for the lights on those boards.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I took off my tattle flags this year. MHO, they run better without them.

harle


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Fish1800 made the change tonight. That was easy. Can't wait to get them in the water. BTW Janns Netcraft had the flag kits for $17.99 at Gander Mtn they were $22.99.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok I'm done with mine! That was way to easy. I used the wire off one of them flags for a invisible fence. It's a little bigger diameter then what it looks like fishermen used but it works great. I had to heat up the end to get the hole of the bead bigger but that was no biggie. Then I used the nylon washers (2) like suggested. Then I got a pack of rubber bands so I can add as many as it takes. Total invested ~ $2.20! I'll give them a test run this week and tell you how that goes. I should of used my Flip Camera and taped it to put on U-Tube. Next ones I'll do that. And I'll tape it when I test run them.

Thanks again fishermen1800 and Stormesearch for all your in put. You saved me a bunch of money :Banane10:


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Tommy-Lund said:


> Thanks guys, I'm changing to the rubber bands, great idea!
> 
> Speaking of the cost of the boards, we had a mishap the other night, my buddy took the board off, thought he was standing on the right side of the boat and would be dropping the board into the boat, except he was on the left, and dropped it into the water, we watched it quickly start to float away in the dark, luckily I was at the ready with the net for the fish, and thanks to my cat like reflexes was able to net the board, and then the fish.  They ding you just as bad on cost for the lights on those boards.


Well isn't that a reminder to put your name and number on the boards - you never know, you could get lucky and get it back!!

Good lokking out on and the quick reflexes there!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> Because when someone isn't working. Every penny saved counts. If I can save $42.00+ for 2 tattle flag kits that would pay a house bill.
> Also I can't run the big boards. I have no place to mount a mast.


Nothing wrong with saving a few on the mods. I wasn't referring to that. Sorry you took it that way.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Tommy-Lund said:


> ................and dropped it into the water, we watched it quickly start to float away in the dark, luckily I was at the ready with the net for the fish, and thanks to my cat like reflexes was able to net the board, and then the fish............


amazing what good reflexes can do.......nice job on the board and fish.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

KaGee said:


> Nothing wrong with saving a few on the mods. I wasn't referring to that. Sorry you took it that way.


It's all good. My bad.


----------



## walleyekid (Sep 8, 2007)

We drill 4 small holes going up the post on the flag. We move the top hook on the spring up to a higher hole if we are trolling faster, pulling bigger baits, or heavier inlines. Allows you to see the lite bites rather than having the flag pinned back. Works good for us .


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a good idea on the rubber bands and I will give that a try. Are you guys running mono line? I am running fireline and had to switch the back clips out to the or18 snapper release in order to get them to hold. I am really considering changing everything back to the way they were orginally. I have been running boards since '94 and I don't have a problem reading them, but I fish with alot of newbies to my system and thought it would help them learn to read the boards faster. I think I will try them a little longer before changing back.


----------



## stormsearch (Apr 8, 2006)

I also use Fireline and switched over to the Church releases. Though the snappers work great, the Church releases are easier to release with gloves on if you fish colder temperatures.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)




----------

